
How I Use Travel for Inspiration in My Business (and Life) Ventures - strooltz
https://medium.com/@bretmorgan/how-i-use-travel-for-inspiration-in-my-business-and-life-ventures-1a017d22d43b
======
lukepacker
It's one of the most relaxing ways of doing business. When you're travelling
you learn so much from others not only their lifestyle but also their way of
doing business.

